# measuring lip on bbs rs



## diepkilla (Apr 11, 2011)

So someone on vwvortex sold me "17x1inch " lips but I just recieved them and to my measurement look to be 0.5" lips. So I am here to check if I am measuring lips correctly. 

my BBS RS wheels are 17x9 rs321 models.
I have measured the Barrels to be 8 inches and subtracted 0.5 for bead area giving me *7.5inch *barrels

I have then measured *0.5*" for the face width

The last measurement I did was for my lips which measure 1.5 from the bolt mounting surface and I then subtract 0.5 for the bead giving me a *1" lip*

Adding everything up..........7.5+0.5+1= 9 inch wide wheel.

So if I measure the lips from vortex the same way they measure only 0.5" (1 inch subtracting 0.5 bead)

Did I measure correctly?
Thanks


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

there is a thread on how to measure 3 piece wheels floating around search is your friend.

here is one thread...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4520720

there is another too. I am looking for it


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...iece-wheels-lips-barrels-ect.&highlight=piece


----------



## diepkilla (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah i used that same link to get my measurements. I just became unsure about my measurements when I recieved the lips from a member on here. 
So it looks like my measurements are correct and the member sold me the wrong sized lips. 
I have a feeling this person knows they sold me the wrong lips because they are choosing not to respond to my PMs. 
Risk of doing business on forums I guess.

Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

